

Reddit's Erik Martin: I knew I could never have a 'real job' - kessler
http://fullstart.com/inspiration/interview-erik-martin-reddit-real-job/

======
Morgawr
>You have a chance to make an impact every day, but it’s on the people in your
office, and not always the ether of the world out there that everyone talks
about.

This is a great tip, really inspirational.

